
MIPS - First 64-Bit Multi-threaded Multiprocessor IP Core Code Named “Prodigy” - Uncle_Sam
http://www.mips.com/news-events/newsroom/newsindex/index.dot?id=36752
======
maximilianburke
Interesting. I can't seem to dig up any other details yet like clock rate,
cache sizes, etc. I'm wondering how this chip will stack up against other low-
power 64-bit offerings like Atom.

